# Concealed Weapon Permit in North Carolina



## fwh32720 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

I currently live in Florida, and I am having a dilema. I want to get a Florida concealed weapons permit, but I am moving up to North Carolina for school in August of this year (5 months from now). I know they have reciprical laws, but if i move up to NC and change my residency to NC will my Florida concealed weapons permit still be valid? Or would I have to apply for a NC concealed permit?

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If your legal residence changes to NC, I'd _think _that you'd no longer be considered a resident of FL, thus nullifying your FL resident CCW and you'd have to get a NC permit.

That said, I strongly suggest you contact the proper people at NC Department of Justice, http://www.ncdoj.com/law_enforcement/cle_handguns.jsp ,and ask them directly and don't take legal advise from bozos like us on the internet. :mrgreen:

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes you will be required to get a N.C. permit when you change your address. The exact time limits and steps you need to get from the state.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

You should be able to get your address changed on your Florida permit to your new NC address. Check with the Sherriff's office in Florida where you recieved your permit and they should be able to tell you for sure how to do it. Florida allows for non residents to have a Florida permit and the only differnce in them is the address on the permit.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Why would you change your residency?
If you're a full time student you're not required to.

AFS


----------

